# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Light Ship Tρόπος υπολογισμού

## johnbarb

παιδιά , μπορείτε να μου πείτε κάποιον "εμπειρικό" τρόπο που γνωρίζετε για να υπολογίζει κάποιος το βάρος ενός πλοίου( στο περίπου δεν θέλω να πέσω μέσα στον τόνο :Razz: )

π.χ. ένα panamax bulker 60k dwt  με μήκος  220 μέτρα, κοίλο 20 μέτρα
βύθισμα 15 μέτρα

----------


## ANGEL7

APO MELETI POY KANO SE SYGKEKRIMENO PLOIO ME SXEDON TIS IDIES DIASTASEIS THA PREPEI NA EXEIS WLS PERIPOU 10000-12000t PERIPOY...GIA AKRIVES YPOLOGISMO YPARXEI DIADIKASIA YPOLOGISMOY WST WOT KAI WM WSTE NA VREIS TO DWT...

----------


## johnbarb

ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------

